# Action Packed July Galveston and Freeport Fishing at Bay's Landing Fishing Lodge



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

www.fishinggalvestontx.com
www.freeporttexasfishingcharters.com

I have been so busy fishing that I have slacked a bit posting, but due to a last minute offshore cancellation today... Im Back!

It is amazing how awesome the fishing is here in Galveston and Freeport when Mother Nature is on our side. Calm seas, lite winds, clean water, good tidal movement = Action Packed Trips. Inshore for specks, smacks (Spanish Mackerel), Sheepshead, Redfish, and Sharks along the beachfront and jetties has been great in Galveston and Freeport.

As we are finishing up the red snapper season for CFH - we are still catching some pigs. Live baits are really key to hooking into the Big Girls. We have been running 30 to 60 miles depending on seas and how far out the customers wish to run. Also in the mix have been ling, mahi, kings and wahoo. We actually had 7 wahoo hooked up on Tuesday... but only two hit the deck. Also some nice mahi are showing up, and as soon as those shrimp boats show up on July 15... more will taking IceNaps. Also wahooooooo, tuna, kings and ling will be following the boats. I have some availability for the end of this month and into August.

Inshore fishing both Galveston and Freeport out of Bay's Landing has been great. Specks, Reds, Bull Reds, Smacks, some pompano, tarpon, sharks and more are very abundant along Galveston and Freeport Jetties and Beachfront.

Conditions have finally got right for gigging Galveston. Some Big Flounder are being gigged along with BaySnapper, Stingrays and more. This time of year is a great time to get those kids out for a night of hunting the Bay Floor for flounder. It is not too cold, and the abundant variety of marine life we see in the warmer waters is great for kids.

If you are interested in fishing inshore, offshore, flounder gigging, or Bay and Marsh fishing trips... and we also have waterfront lodging for only $200 per night (up to 11 people) - Give me a call 409-739-8526 or email at [email protected]

Tight Lines!


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*A few more pics*

www.fishinggalvestontx.com
www.freeporttexasfishingcharters.com


----------

